# Goodbye, Lily



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

My beloved Lily died this morning about 4:30 a.m. She was 4 years old. I will miss her, dearly.


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

What a beauty. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry.  

She was lovely and so young.


----------



## Lexy (Sep 6, 2005)

I am so sory for your loss.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, rest in peace beautiful little Lily.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lily was a beautiful cat. I'm so sorry for your loss. Many hugs from me and many headbutts from Midnight, Star, and Lucky.

If it's not too painful and if I may ask, what did she pass away from?


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

gosh, I'm so sorry!! So young!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She was very young. I'm so sorry you are suffering such heartache.


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

Thank you all so very much for all your kind words and "head butts". It has been a great consulation.


----------

